# Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

Hi I never usually need help with computers but this issue here is bugging me out. I can connect via wifi but not Ethernet because it says limited.

I reset and unplugged my router, did some net reset in cmd, tried doing iprenew but it wouldn't work.

Can anyone help me get this to work 

I can tell you what you need to know just ask


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Post the results of a ipconfig /all when connected via wifi and another for when connected via Ethernet for review


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

this is the wireless 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jay
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-2D-27-9A-AA-E4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-2D-27-9A-AA-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1707 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHZ)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-2D-27-9A-AA-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : ::d105:7e81:1c29:7a64(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : ::e571:5a9:a5c6:c329(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d105:7e81:1c29:7a64%15(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 15, 2017 12:57:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 15, 2017 5:22:37 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 286534951
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-04-29-C6-C8-1F-66-B0-96-67
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.1.30.42
69.1.30.43
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-LM
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-1F-66-B0-96-67
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : ::5f3:20d:5133:3560(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : ::7df9:93cc:c397:fd7b(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5f3:20d:5133:3560%14(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.53.96(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 63446886
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-04-29-C6-C8-1F-66-B0-96-67
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

..........................................................................

this is wired


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jay
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-2D-27-9A-AA-E4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-2D-27-9A-AA-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1707 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHZ)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-2D-27-9A-AA-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-LM
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-1F-66-B0-96-67
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : ::5f3:20d:5133:3560(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : ::7df9:93cc:c397:fd7b(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5f3:20d:5133:3560%14(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.53.96(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 63446886
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-04-29-C6-C8-1F-66-B0-96-67
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*



GentleArrow said:


> Post the results of a ipconfig /all when connected via wifi and another for when connected via Ethernet for review


ok i sent it


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Is the issue on a AP? If so you will need to connect a ethernet cable from LAN to LAN in the router / AP

Your Ipconfig of the Ethernet connection shows it isn't talking to the DHCP server, hence the APIPA address (169.254.X.X)


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*



alpenadiver said:


> Is the issue on a AP? If so you will need to connect a ethernet cable from LAN to LAN in the router / AP
> 
> Your Ipconfig of the Ethernet connection shows it isn't talking to the DHCP server, hence the APIPA address (169.254.X.X)


how would I do this


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*



jkl110able said:


> how would I do this


also the problem is just my computer everything else connected worked with ethernet


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Make sure the Ethernet port is enabled.
Use a different known working from another machine cable

Follow this article for resetting your tcp/ip stack
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/299357/how-to-reset-tcp-ip-by-using-the-netshell-utility

let us know the results


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*



GentleArrow said:


> Make sure the Ethernet port is enabled.
> Use a different known working from another machine cable
> 
> Follow this article for resetting your tcp/ip stack
> ...


nope it still didn't work


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

go into the tcp/ip properties of the Ethernet card and put in the following static ip addresses:

192.168.0.10 =ip address
255.255.255.0 =subnet mask
192.168.0.1 = gateway
8.8.8.8 =DNS

Then see if you can ping google.com


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*



GentleArrow said:


> go into the tcp/ip properties of the Ethernet card and put in the following static ip addresses:
> 
> 192.168.0.10 =ip address
> 255.255.255.0 =subnet mask
> ...


Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

like this I did but I didnt get a ping


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Sounds like your network interface is defective at the physical level. Get yourself a usb Ethernet adapter and give it a go.


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*



GentleArrow said:


> Sounds like your network interface is defective at the physical level. Get yourself a usb Ethernet adapter and give it a go.


Will do but it does work when I change the speed and duplex to 10mbps half


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

if you set from auto to 100mb full duplex does it work?

otherwise port is defective assuming you have tried a different cable and port in the router/switch


----------



## jkl110able (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*



GentleArrow said:


> if you set from auto to 100mb full duplex does it work?
> 
> otherwise port is defective assuming you have tried a different cable and port in the router/switch


lmao bro I love you it was the port

I just switched it and it worked


----------

